# XML-API mit bestimmter Funktionalität gesucht



## Griesgram (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab im Web fleissig gesucht und auch die Forensuche konsultiert, aber nicht wirklich eine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden; entschuldigt also bitte, falls das hier doch schon besprochen wurde.

Ich kenne mich mit der XML-Verarbeitung unter Java leider nicht aus und mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich suche eine API, die XML-Dateien in Javaklassen mappen kann (natürlich auch umgekehrt) und die dann zusätzlich auch noch eine Abfragesprache für diese erzeugten Javaklassen bietet.

Leider verstehe ich die API-Beschreibungen falsch oder finde tatsächlich nur welche, die entweder das Eine oder Andere tun. Z.B. JAXB zum Erstellen von Objekten oder XPath zum Ausführen von Queries.
Aber ich bräuchte etwas, mit dem ich z.B. aus einem XML-File mit Mitarbeitereinträgen unter anderem die Klasse "Mitarbeiter" erstellt bekomm und dann auf dieses Datenset Insert-, Update- und andere Queries ausführen kann. Z.B. "gib mir eine Liste mit allen Mitarbeitern zurück, die älter als 35 sind oder mehr als 4 Jahre hier arbeiten.", "Erhöhe jedes Gehalt, dass unter 3000€ liegt auf 3000", "Lösche alle Mitarbeiter, deren Name mit "A" beginnt" oder wenn möglich sogar komplexere Statements.

Für die dies kennen: Ich stell mir was ähnliches wie das EntityFramework für ASP.NET vor, halt für XML-Files.


Liebe Grüsse und vielen Dank,

Griesgram.


----------



## Kaffeebohn (7. Okt 2009)

Vielleicht ist JDOM das was du brauchen könntest.

JDOM ? Wikipedia

Java ist auch eine Insel – 13.6 XML-Dateien mit JDOM verarbeiten


----------



## Wildcard (7. Okt 2009)

EMF + EMF Query


----------



## Griesgram (8. Okt 2009)

Vielen Dank schonmal, ich werde mir die Vorschläge genauer anschauen, sobald ich Zeit dafür find. Letzteres funktioniert wahrscheinlich, wie der Name schon andeutet, nur unter Eclipse, oder? Bin eigentlich schon seit längerem ein Netbeansuser, aber wenns gut ist und nicht anders geht, würd ich auch für das Projekt auch umsteigen.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Okt 2009)

Nein, du kannst auch Code aus Ant/Maven heraus generieren, aber mit Eclipse wird es wesentlich komfortabler. Wenn dir Netbeans besser liegt, kannst du ja weiterhin Netbeans verwenden und nur zum Modellieren + Generieren Eclipse verwenden (vielleicht gibt es aber auch ein EMF PlugIn für Netbean, da EMF mittlerweile ein sehr bekanntes Projekt ist)


----------

